# seatbelt stuck



## petey (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry, this is my first time on this site and I couldn't find a post that matched up to my problem. Today my seatbelt on the drivers seat will not move in or out. There is no obvious problem that I can see as far as being tangled or jammed up. It just won't move at all either in or out. Any ideas on what could be causing or if it could be a simple fix? It's a 2007 Altima. I called Nissan dealer and they looked up my car and said nothing would be covered under warranty because it's a salvage title (hail damage, so nothing that should affect seatbelts). I don't want to spend $110 just to have them look at it so was hoping it could be something easy to fix. I am not car savvy at all, so don't have a clue how to open it up or anything to look.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A bad seatbelt retractor assy. would be the only thing I can think of.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like a trip to the junkyard!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's the pre-tensioner type, you may not be able to buy one at a junkyard if you could find a good one. Falls under the same catagory as airbags.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh that makes sense. Do junkyards remove/disable safety stuff like that (airbags, seatbelt mechanisms, etc.)?


----------

